# Stubby Antenna



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Yeah I checked back on the FB page and apparently there was a code.....so I guess refreshing facebook every minute doesn't populate new info? Stupid social media :question:
> 
> I've been wanting a fin as well, just don't wanna pay 80 dollars. Thinking about this instead Amazon.com : The Stubby Antenna for Chevy Cruze 2011-2013 : Vehicle Audio Video Antennas : Car Electronics


I have the stubby antenna on my car if you check my albums you be able to see what it looks like.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Well it's $70 shipped(for my billing location) now with 140 points, still gonna hang out as I'm not liking the stubby. the Stubby I want is just as much as the VG fin priced now.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna


Yea, I'm the other way around and I don't like the sharkfin lol =/


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stubby it is then. I'll have to find the ones I looked at, they weren't ebay and priced close to the VG fin. Nobody reviewed it so I didn't want to spend money on an antenna to downgrade reception of XM and free radio. VG suposedly made XM better from it's reviews.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't want to Hijack a Venders thread so posts moved here.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just can't see 80 bucks for bit of fiberglass, an ounce of paint that literally takes 30 seconds to paint and the antenna lol.

Thanks Merc


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Didn't want to Hijack a Venders thread so posts moved here.


Yea, I thought the same so I stopped posting lol I like the stubby antenna I got it on amazon for like $6 ?The VG Sharkfin isn't prepainted so it takes 2 weeks to get and I have no issues with my reception with the shorter antenna only in a parking garage above my building but even then in certain spots I get reception other than that it's 100%


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Just checked out ZZP's website and they have their downpipe for 140$  looks like I'm buying another downpipe lol


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yea, I thought the same so I stopped posting lol I like the stubby antenna I got it on amazon for like $6 ?The VG Sharkfin isn't prepainted so it takes 2 weeks to get and I have no issues with my reception with the shorter antenna only in a parking garage above my building but even then in certain spots I get reception other than that it's 100%


I lose XM reception constantly with OEM antenna, don't know how much effing worse it could get. Oh you passed a tall tree? Signal lost.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> I lose XM reception constantly with OEM antenna, don't know how much effing worse it could get. Oh you passed a tall tree? Signal lost.


There was also clarity issues as I have some trees tall enough to partially block it. Where I live, if I reset the signal I could go hours w/o radio. Reason I was saying I'm not gonna buy something to make what's already bad, worse.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

That's weird I have had my stubby antenna since I pretty much bought the car and never lose signal unless I'm underground in a garage or passing under a freeway other than that I never lose signal


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Just checked out ZZP's website and they have their downpipe for 140$  looks like I'm buying another downpipe lol


Haha why are you buying another?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Haha why are you buying another?


Sold it to get my wife off my nuts about buying my bike... what she doesn't know won't hurt


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Sold it to get my wife off my nuts about buying my bike... what she doesn't know won't hurt


Too dam funny. How's your mileage with the tune on the ECO? In theory one should be able to get better mileage with the increased TQ....no?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Too dam funny. How's your mileage with the tune on the ECO? In theory one should be able to get better mileage with the increased TQ....no?


I don't really drive for mileage if you know what I mean lol, I'd say around 30 tho. Highest I've gotten was 50 but I got super bored. I'm more of a "spirited" driver, but when I get on the highway I do see around 45 or so I'm not hyper miler tho.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting 32 on the new tune on winter pump 93. these cold temps cause me to speed more than normal. pretty sure when regular gas comes back I'll go back up in MPG. It's normal to get crap mileage on a new tune as you have more reason to get on it than you did in the past.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I don't really drive for mileage if you know what I mean lol, I'd say around 30 tho. Highest I've gotten was 50 but I got super bored. I'm more of a "spirited" driver, but when I get on the highway I do see around 45 or so I'm not hyper miler tho.


Fair enough lol.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I'm getting 32 on the new tune on winter pump 93. these cold temps cause me to speed more than normal. pretty sure when regular gas comes back I'll go back up in MPG. It's normal to get crap mileage on a new tune as you have more reason to get on it than you did in the past.


Yea I was getting like 20 on my new tune lol =/


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was getting 15 on select a tune for about a month. Then it became less of a "new toy" to me and drove better.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yea I was getting like 20 on my new tune lol =/





Merc6 said:


> I was getting 15 on select a tune for about a month. Then it became less of a "new toy" to me and drove better.


Haha that's rough. I've never gotten below 28. That was driving through big city with 4 people in the car lol.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

See this is what I get for trying to get good mileage lol... Did this last night, some ******* pulled out in front of me and the only thing to save me was the curb lol





















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That sucks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

7K, it's just a baby still!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol yea surprisingly nobody carries this tire either 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Lol yea surprisingly nobody carries this tire either
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Chevy Dealer?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Chevy Dealer?


Nope, not even good year has it. They would have to order from there warehouse.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Discount tire carries the OEM tire for the ECO.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yea that's where I got it towed to and they are special order.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How's the wheel itself? If it's trashed you should get a new one. Denver drivers suck big time. Personally I'd rather drive in Boston.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Wanted shark fin as well but not paying 80$. As for stubby i think i saw it cheaper on Amazon..I like it. But some of the reviews said the reception wasnt good. Scared me off.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mo Cruze said:


> As for stubby i think i saw it cheaper on Amazon..I like it. But some of the reviews said the reception wasnt good. Scared me off.


At least my cruze the stock radio AM/FM reception is the worst of any car I have owned. I want a stubby antenna but like you can't imagine it being worse.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> At least my cruze the stock radio AM/FM reception is the worst of any car I have owned. I want a stubby antenna but like you can't imagine it being worse.


I've got the stubby on mine and have no issues at all, XM/AM/FM barely ever lose coverage unless I'm underground in a garage or something.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> How's the wheel itself? If it's trashed you should get a new one. Denver drivers suck big time. Personally I'd rather drive in Boston.


Wheels is still good, got a little curb rashes but not to bad looks like the tire to the brunt of the impact and didn't bend the wheel.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My dealer had it for $181 each. Now I need 3 more cause they look horrible. That winged foot icon been gone since spring.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> My dealer had it for $181 each. Now I need 3 more cause they look horrible. That winged foot icon been gone since spring.


Lol, I picked up a new tire with similar thread and had them toss it on the back because nobody around here had one. The dealership that I used to go to never has any of the parts for the Cruze so I started going elsewhere, but the other dealer is quite a drive away so I'll suck it up for now.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

